# Object of popular art of the 19th century.



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

Epoque Napoleon 3  domed glass a wedding crown, wax crown composed of orange blossoms A large size rather rare, blackened wood frame surrounded by brass on its inner perimeter Beautiful and moving object of the popular art of the 19th century. 







Couronne de mariée en cire fleur d'oranger sous cadre Napoléon 3 verre bombé  - 12011 dans  -


----------



## OldLady (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

Barometer, A Cello Player


objet


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Oct 29, 2017)

OP, is collecting such _objets d'arte_ a hobby of yours?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

Xelor said:


> OP, is collecting such _objets d'arte_ a hobby of yours?


I do not collect old rare objets.. I think all this old things are treasures.

But yes I collect other miscellaneous objects.


----------

